# Question about the contraceptive injection



## Sarah1508

So I've just recently come off the contraceptive injection that depo something one :dohh: :haha: I got it twice which means I was on it for six months in total and I'm wondering how long after coming off it should I expect my first period? Anyone have a clue? Thanks in advance x


----------



## MummyMana

Well I've been off it for nearly 6 months now and I'm still bleeding from it (was on it for 3 months, started bleeding after a month). It's,such an Awful injection t h I wouldn't expect anything with it!


----------



## babyjan

I got a period 9 months after my first and last shot! Had no bleeding whatsoever prior to that! If your coming of to ttc it can take a while as depo really messes with your body but everyone is different x

Mummymana, that sounds crazy! Have you been to see a dr? But agree I hate how it ruins your body!


----------



## MummyMana

Yeah she completely brushed it off and acted like it was my fault for coming off the injection :/


----------



## calic

Took six months for me from my last shot a year ago. The wait is hard and every woman is different.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

MummyMana said:


> Well I've been off it for nearly 6 months now and I'm still bleeding from it (was on it for 3 months, started bleeding after a month). It's,such an Awful injection t h I wouldn't expect anything with it!

Oh gosh I bled for a good 10 months after getting it just the once!! They never mentioned that was a possible side effect. In fact i was told it would probably stop my period.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

But yeah I think it can depend greatly. Apparently it can stay in your system for longer than the 12-14 weeks, I'm sure they did a study and it takes couples who have come off it and are ttc a good six months extra on average to fall pregnant :/ xx


----------



## MummyMana

tinkerbelle93 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been off it for nearly 6 months now and I'm still bleeding from it (was on it for 3 months, started bleeding after a month). It's,such an Awful injection t h I wouldn't expect anything with it!
> 
> Oh gosh I bled for a good 10 months after getting it just the once!! They never mentioned that was a possible side effect. In fact i was told it would probably stop my period.Click to expand...

It doesn't even mention it on the NHS website! Just says you may "spot irregularly" or "stop altogether"


----------



## tinkerbelle93

MummyMana said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been off it for nearly 6 months now and I'm still bleeding from it (was on it for 3 months, started bleeding after a month). It's,such an Awful injection t h I wouldn't expect anything with it!
> 
> Oh gosh I bled for a good 10 months after getting it just the once!! They never mentioned that was a possible side effect. In fact i was told it would probably stop my period.Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't even mention it on the NHS website! Just says you may "spot irregularly" or "stop altogether"Click to expand...

Haha at my drs they just seem very keen to get contraception into you asap which is why I think they dont mention them! I know so many people who have had negative experiences with the injection, although i am sure there must be some people who work well with it i just haven't met any yet. xx


----------



## Rainbow gems

I had 22 injections on it and i had my period as normal but it was a nightmare to ttc after


----------



## MummyMana

tinkerbelle93 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been off it for nearly 6 months now and I'm still bleeding from it (was on it for 3 months, started bleeding after a month). It's,such an Awful injection t h I wouldn't expect anything with it!
> 
> Oh gosh I bled for a good 10 months after getting it just the once!! They never mentioned that was a possible side effect. In fact i was told it would probably stop my period.Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't even mention it on the NHS website! Just says you may "spot irregularly" or "stop altogether"Click to expand...
> 
> Haha at my drs they just seem very keen to get contraception into you asap which is why I think they dont mention them! I know so many people who have had negative experiences with the injection, although i am sure there must be some people who work well with it i just haven't met any yet. xxClick to expand...

Even if some people have a good experience with it I don't think the risk of what can go bad is anywhere near worth it!

I'm planning on making a docs appointment about it tomorrow but I'm sure they won't do Anthony, I'm with a new surgery now but they were so unhelpful last time! I want hormone levels testing etc to at least find out exactly what the cause is. I've heard that done people have been given the pill to stop the bleeding but considering the pill nearly killed my aunty I don't want to take it on the off chance it might possibly help.


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks for the replys, me and oh are not actually ttc maybe at somepoint next year well that's the plan haha but just came off it because it was horrible ! I gained another two and a bit stone in it to add to the weight I gained in pregnancy and still haven't managed to shift at all :dohh: but yeah I was just wondering because me and oh had am oopsie :haha: and I still haven't had a period ?! But from what I have read I think its pretty normal to not have a period for a while after coming off the injection so I guess I will just play the waiting game haha


----------

